# Cobb County



## FootTrails (Oct 1, 2010)

Saw a doe with three little ones this morning at 7:15. Heard a few acorns falling on the roof of a nearby barn. How's it looking for my other Cobb Co. bow hunters?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvT7B-wskQ


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 6, 2010)

Seen a few..Shot two does.Seen (2) 6's, a couple 4's and a spike.. No biggins


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Seen a few..Shot two does.Seen (2) 6's, a couple 4's and a spike.. No biggins



You seeing all of these out at Cobb County Land by Brookstone? Also do you drive a black newer looking body F-150? Saw a guy out there last Sunday who looked like you.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 6, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> You seeing all of these out at Cobb County Land by Brookstone? Also do you drive a black newer looking body F-150? Saw a guy out there last Sunday who looked like you.



Green '05. I park at the check station tho.


----------



## madcop942 (Oct 6, 2010)

I sure would like to hunt in Cobb for the extended bow season.

Any suggestions?


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 6, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Green '05. I park at the check station tho.



Ok wasnt you. I'm in a green 99 Tacoma either parked in the check station or Mars Hill. If you need help with dragging one and you see my truck just wait and I will help. Your not one of the 50 people hunting by the swamp in A2 are you?


----------



## madcop942 (Oct 7, 2010)

How do I get information for Cobb County?  Can I bring my son, who is 12?  How much does it cost.

I would love to hunt close to the house.  I had no idea you could hunt in the Brookstone area.

Email:  burge449@bellsouth.net

Any assistance would be very much appreciated!


----------



## FootTrails (Oct 7, 2010)

I hunt on private land but if there is public available, I'd also like some info.


----------



## PChunter (Oct 7, 2010)

cobb corps property, draw hunt, look it up next summer. its already drawn this year. Im gonna wait til november myself to get out there. good luck boys


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm mainly just going every now and then mostly just trying new areas to see what they look like and see if they are moving good. I will hit it hard in November hopefully.


----------



## FootTrails (Oct 14, 2010)

Last Friday morning (10/8) I had two young deer come in around 8:30 to feed on acorns and then had a huge doe come by around 9:15 but she was out of range. Looking forward to this weekend and checking my camera tonight.


----------



## mastr001 (Oct 17, 2010)

Saw  5 deer, three young bucks and two does. Two younger bucks were pushing a young doe. Any thoughts on this


----------



## mastr001 (Oct 18, 2010)

young bucks sticking with does now?


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 18, 2010)

PM sent to mastr001


----------



## mastr001 (Oct 25, 2010)

any new updates on cobb


----------



## FootTrails (Oct 25, 2010)

I went last Saturday morning and didn't see anything. I guess the full moon allowed them to feed all night. Any chasing going on in our area?


----------



## mastr001 (Oct 29, 2010)

i will be in the woods this weekend, will give an update then.


----------



## firefighterhunter (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been going morning and evenings. West Cobb land (privite) Last week every time I went in morning or evening I had Does 6-7 at a time but wanted a buck. Couldn't stand it today after reading about rut reports. I went in around 3:30 and around 5:15 had a small buck come running in. Watched him and used the can a few times. He was watching up the hill and in came a larger buck. Still not a shooter. Much nicer buck came in, nose to the ground chasing the does. Never came into range. They went away but another 8pt came in by himself and I let the arrow fly. He was quartering away at 35 yards. He dropped in his tracks. The rut is on here in West Cobb and I have to be at the station tomorrow. I will be back in on Sunday.


----------



## mastr001 (Oct 31, 2010)

I killed my first bow buck "eight point" in west cobb. He came in with a younger buck. Tarsals are getting dark, a week or so and it will be in full swing.


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 3, 2010)

mastr001 said:


> I killed my first bow buck "eight point" in west cobb. He came in with a younger buck. Tarsals are getting dark, a week or so and it will be in full swing.



Nice work. I have a couple of 8 points on my camera (see photo) that in my opinion are "on the fence". From the looks of them they have thin beams and are tall vs. wide. I'm guessing 105-110? The problem is that so many of them get hit out there, you might as well take them if you see them I guess. Anyway, getting excited about the forecast temp drop this weekend and will be looking for signs and working the wheeze. 

Good luck!


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 7, 2010)

Has the rut started in cobb? Need some updates.


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 8, 2010)

I've missed the last week due to knee surgery but can't wait to get back out there. I'm seeing "new" bucks on my camera that I haven't seen in September and October. 

Che3ck out this guy who came through last Saturday morning. Score?


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 8, 2010)

cant really tell how long his tines are.  he looks wide with good tine length.

I will be checking my cameras in the next couple of days, i hope there are some new bucks on camera.  will post if i get some good ones.


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 9, 2010)

I had activity right at 8:00 AM this morning. From a distance I saw 4-5 deer playing in a field and I had a 4-point and a small doe come within 50 yards of me. The little buck approached the doe and they greeted each other but he acted like he could care less. Hope to be back out tomorrow.


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 9, 2010)

foottrails, Are the deer in rut yet?  Also do you hunt close to paulding county?


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 9, 2010)

mastr001 said:


> foottrails, Are the deer in rut yet?  Also do you hunt close to paulding county?



I can't tell but it should be any day now. The 4-point I saw this morning seemed to respond well to my grunt call and I was rattling a little bit before I saw him. He didn't look to be in rut yet as he had no interest in the doe that came in nearby.


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 13, 2010)

Rut is on in cobb co.!!!!


----------



## BigChecker (Nov 13, 2010)

i agree...where i am they are moving around all day long. starting to see the bigger bucks get active.


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 16, 2010)

Where i hunt the does tarsals are just getting dark, i didnt get much movement this past weekend.  looking forward to this weekends hunt.  any new updates


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 17, 2010)

Last Saturday, around 8:15 AM, I saw a nice 8-pointer chasing a doe and took a shot at about 35 yards. I had a very small blood trail, so I hope I just grazed him and he lives to fight another day. Same day, around 9:00 AM, I had a 5-point come trotting in right underneath me and he walked right up to my Tink's bomb hanging on a fallen branch. He was drooling like crazy.

On Sunday, I had a small doe come within 10 yards right at daylight but nothing after that.

This morning, I jumped a deer walking in and saw a small basket 8-pointer at about 100 yards around 7:30 AM. At 9:00 AM I saw a doe with three yearlings on the other side of the property line. 

Hope it's better this weekend.


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 18, 2010)

I will be hunting on saturday mourning till about 12 or so since it is a full moon.  They are calling for movement from 10 to 12. will give some updates.  Have been getting some pictures of some good bucks during daylight now.  Should be a good weekend.


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 19, 2010)

I had three pair of eyes greet me when I was walking to my stand at 6:15. At 7:50 AM I saw a nice buck on the other side of the property line in a food plot but he was not at all interested in any of my calls or my rattling. Better luck this evening I hope.


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Coming home from Sheffield @ 2 pm and had a NICE 8/10 cross Cherokee street in Downtown Acworth. Head high and prancin'! He was definitely on the prowl! He was 16-17 inches wide and tall, not alot of mass, but nice deer.... Oh yeah, I saw ZERO on the stand this morning! Go figure!


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 20, 2010)

Nothing this morning except another set of eyes on the way to my stand. Any luck guys?


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 20, 2010)

nothing but yotes howling in the thicket at 430 this evening, the alpha dog must be a big one because when he started the howl he sounded like a wolf before the little ones cackled in. ive seen nothing in alot of hours hunting the last two days in kennesaw. that buck in the above pics is a sure enough cobb monster, he looks like and old boy for sure. i notice the date, i shot a nice ten pt on the 11th we couldnt recover but ive seen no big deer on their feet since the 11th.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 22, 2010)

in cherokee missed twice with the ol bow last night, man i need my rifle chris lol


----------



## bucktail (Nov 22, 2010)

It's on at the battle field. Wish I could hunt my back yard. I can't even keep the deer target up for more than 4 hours. They keep coming back and knocking it down in the middle of the day too. I was practicing yesterday at 4pm and a nice 10 came out to challenge the target while I was shooting at it. Talk about needing will power!!! 

Alright full disclose. I did spray the target friday night with doe estrus.


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 22, 2010)

saw four does yesterday eve, two with tarsals dark.  Nothing following them so it should be soon.  With the cold snap coming they should be going crazy soon.


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, this weather and full moon this week has it all messed up. I won't be able to get back in the stand until Thanksgiving morning but I hope that's the RIGHT time!


----------



## garman (Nov 23, 2010)

Had 2 buck chasing a doe Sat. morn. 1real nice 8 and a smaller 4 @ 9:30ish ,couldn't get the 8 closed than 45 for 1 second.Than around 11 had 6 doe walk right under my stand. The lead doe looked to have a wet spot on her neck and her hair was all messed up on her back. 1st thought she must have been getting busy. Drew m bow on 3 of them just for practice. 2 min later here he comes, same trail 10yrds.Stops behind a tree taunting me with his 17in. spread. Ready myself,then the fever hits. All I can remember is he walks into a perfect shooting lane, green pin on shoulder-release. Like 1 second after I released I new I messed up, that was the 25 yrd pin the 15 is red. I watch him run off with the arrow barely hanging out of him between the top of his shoulder and his spine. 2nd thought,can't believe I didn't spine him. Not the shot anybody wants, but after dedicating countless hours, who wouldn't take it. Best thing now is maybe time.24hrs I attempt trailing, find my arrow only about 2" of penetration. Actually,upon inspection the piece of crap Walmart shaft failed. Not that I am discounting the poor shot placement,but the shaft split down the side like a Bananna   preventing the Rage from  doing it job. I'll post a pic. instead of trying to describe it. Found good blood for about 40yrd  and than it just stopped. I believe it was a superficial wound. After the shot the deer ran 60yrd than just started walking w/his tail flickering disappearing from my life,probably forever. Prior to making my ethical attempt,I decided to hunt Sun. morn.. Had a real nice 8 about 8:15 come running straight @ me, spooked by 2 dogs(German Sheppard -Brown Spaniel). Not the 1st encounter with these dogs. So the Buck stops @ 50yrds, I try the grunt tube. He responds for a second, this goes on for about a minute, than I suddenly see another deer about 20yrd to his right ,its a doe. Spooked the doe and that's a rap on the weekend





> > [/QUhttp://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/shoot.gifOTE]


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 23, 2010)

my bro and me hit the woods this morning in acworth on a little spot... nothing. you guys are killing me with all this rut activity  in and around cobb latley, where? i was seeing all my good activity, scraping, rubs, chasing, coming to calls two weeks ago or more. what gives?


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Cobb Co. Hunters....

What processors do you use and are they open on Thanksgiving?


----------



## FootTrails (Nov 25, 2010)

Nothing this morning...

I was in the stand until 9:30 before having to get ready for Turkey Day lunch.

Anyone else see movement?


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 28, 2010)

Went yesterday eve and saw does and button head. Went this morning and saw nothing, then this eve things started to heat up. Had does in the field with a 1 1/2 year old buck chasing one doe like crazy. In and out of the woods and he had his head down the whole time. This rut has been hit or miss this past month. Saw a couple of scrapes to, can't figure out these bucks.


----------



## mastr001 (Dec 2, 2010)

Any more updates on cobb,  I will only be able to get one hunt in on sunday eve.


----------



## FootTrails (Dec 2, 2010)

I plan on getting out tomorrow AM but I haven't been lately. I've been in Crawford Co. where I saw lots of deer but no signs of rut.


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 4, 2010)

mastr001 said:


> Any more updates on cobb,  I will only be able to get one hunt in on sunday eve.



My brother hunted with me this friday in the creek bottom here in Kennesaw about 100 +yards apart and saw the same buck, split us at 50 yards away. he looked more interested in eating than he did my grunt call. he was a broken up eight, maybe had enough from the last buck, or volvo, he was limpin' it a little too. still seeing buck sign but its small trees and half hearted scrapes.


----------



## mastr001 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is anyone still hunting in cobb?  I hunted last weekend on saturday and saw 6 does in the morning and the same 6 does in the after noon right at dark.   Back at it after work today if i get the time.


----------



## bowtech breed (Dec 28, 2010)

mastr001 said:


> Is anyone still hunting in cobb?  I hunted last weekend on saturday and saw 6 does in the morning and the same 6 does in the after noon right at dark.   Back at it after work today if i get the time.



Im still at it, lots of deer moving in the evenings


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am hitting it pretty hard up on the core property the rest of the season. We will see how it goes. Was out this evening and didnt see anything but found some good sign.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 10, 2011)

Been seeing alot of feeding activity in the evenings...Been getting alot of does, and a couple small bucks. One of the does has some sort of tumor on the side of her face. Looks pretty bad...


----------

